# La Magica de Yamandu Costa: La Graciosa



## Viajero (1 mo ago)

Seven-string Brazilian guitarist Yamandu Costa is one of the great masters of the guitar and his music evidences his superb technique and emotive playing. Here's a beautiful piece: "La Graciosa." I hope you enjoy his magic.
Viajero


----------

